# Genz Benz Shenandoah opinions?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone have experiences with them? I just got a call from a local dealer and he just got the 200 Watt Pro in. I'm interested in the ability to blend a little tube in to add some warmth.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Has anyone have experiences with them? I just got a call from a local dealer and he just got the 200 Watt Pro in. I'm interested in the ability to blend a little tube in to add some warmth.


...ya want warmth, stand next to the heating duct.

:banana: 

-dh

friday...cubicle fever setting in!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...ya want warmth, stand next to the heating duct.


Ok I've got a come back for that....

At least I'm not looking for bling for my strat!  :2guns: 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't know anything about those amps, but do know a number of guys using Genz bass amps. Seriously on my GAS list. I do know that there is no better customer service than GenzBenz!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Ok I've got a come back for that....
> At least I'm not looking for bling for my strat!  :2guns:
> :food-smiley-004:



...ouch!

you're good!

:bow: 

-dh


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I just snagged a 200W Pro 8 months old but mint and used for about 10 hours total for less than half of retail. It's freaking sweet, picking it up tommorrow.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

There's one in a local shop. But I think I'm going to play with the PA and effects processor a little more.


----------

